# Mr. Gray's Vehicle Graveyard, Norfolk December 2017



## mookster (Dec 5, 2017)

I finally got here after being foiled in the summer by chest-high stinging nettles!

This really has been the year of the car graveyard for me, I can't get enough of them. I've always been a fan of classic cars, I've been surrounded by them my whole life having a father who used to buy, sell and restore Volvos from the 50s and 60s as his livelihood until he switched over to classic motorbikes around a decade ago. Being able to combine two of my passions is always welcome, and I make this place my 16th car graveyard of the year so far - big or small I love them and could happily wander around them every day.

The owner of these cars obviously had a liking for more obscure motors, there are two Polish cars in the shape of an FSO Polonez and an FSO 125P (Polish version of the Russian Lada), as well as a German Wartburg estate plus a Peugeot 104 and a gorgeous Thames Trader truck. There is also a very hard to identify black saloon car crushed and buried in a hedge right on the edge of the land, which at first I believed to be a Farina - possibly a Wolseley 15/60 but I'm really not so sure now. Given his penchant for more unusual motors it may even be some obscure Russian thing it's very hard to tell.

After exchanging a few messages with Mikey he agreed to meet us there, it was great to see him again in one of his local stomping grounds 




























































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice shots mate.it was great to meet up with you again.i enjoyed going around here again.and glad you liked it


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 5, 2017)

Nicely done, in 5 days, it would be a year from today where I could hear yelling towards me from there.


----------



## mookster (Dec 5, 2017)

Mikey told me about your encounter with the angry farmer!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 6, 2017)

Lovely job Mookster


----------



## HughieD (Dec 6, 2017)

Some lovely colours in there mixed with the greens.


----------

